# Post your Soundclouds here.



## JynxLynx (Apr 30, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/fattycatty
For cheap covers and a few originals.


----------



## SullenPlummet (Apr 30, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/clyncyerudje

Basically just voice acting.


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 30, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/experimentonomen 

Mostly random pawing at dem keyz.


----------



## ShuTheGreat (May 1, 2016)

We are a psychedelic rock misfit in Tucson, Arizona. Dig! 

https://www.soundcloud.com/dogmaticaddict/last-red-fox


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 1, 2016)

I really think you guys shouldn't... It's kinda scary.
https://soundcloud.com/joebob32x


----------



## JosiahTiger (May 5, 2016)

almost all of the material on my soundcloud are "completed" projects i've produced off software
https://soundcloud.com/psycho_delic7


----------



## Ijaron (May 10, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/selfstudio

this is my channel^^ i usualy make all kind of music especialy dubstep house and brostep^^
i hope you guys like it


----------



## IDTM (May 13, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fidrewthismyself%2Felectronicfurryravemusic

hallo, i am an edm musician from tokyo japan, 
nice to meet you!

☠☠☠[Electronic Furry Rave Music]☠☠☠


----------



## Ijaron (May 18, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fselfstudio%2Fchillout

i made the cover art myself for this song i hope you like the song too :3


----------



## Ijaron (May 19, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fselfstudio%2Fmetal-x-dubstep-x-brostep

this was actually just an experiment i hope you guys like it 
(the cover art isn't mine)
(download link is on my channel)


----------



## Glider (May 25, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/track_id%3D265928640


----------



## Nemnth (May 25, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/nemnth

My music is kinda bad, I'm new to music making x3


----------



## Ijaron (May 26, 2016)

Nemnth said:


> https://soundcloud.com/nemnth
> 
> My music is kinda bad, I'm new to music making x3


your music isn't that bad^^ you have good ideas in melodies


----------



## Ijaron (May 26, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fselfstudio%2Fscreaming-subs
the cover art isn't mine i hope you like the song... please tell me waht you think about it


----------



## hbminh69 (May 26, 2016)

Nemnth said:


> https://soundcloud.com/nemnth
> 
> My music is kinda bad, I'm new to music making x3


you have good ideas in melodies!!!


----------



## Nemnth (May 26, 2016)

hbminh69 said:


> you have good ideas in melodies!!!





Ijaron said:


> your music isn't that bad^^ you have good ideas in melodies


Thanks guys! I appreciate it!~ ^-^


----------



## Ijaron (May 27, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fselfstudio%2Fstrange-world
ah the first song i ever posted to soundcloud  someway i still like it the photo is made by me btw^^


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 7, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fxancerous%2Fdeep-in-the-lab-fixex


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 7, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fxancerous%2Fspring-time-for-buckraw


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 8, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fxancerous%2Fmayhem-tank-tank-tank-rmx-dearg
 Are bootleg remixes OK as well?


----------



## Ijaron (Jun 8, 2016)

Dearg said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fxancerous%2Fmayhem-tank-tank-tank-rmx-dearg
> Are remixes OK as well?


best song i actually saw on here


----------



## Ijaron (Jun 8, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fselfstudio%2Fdeepspace
 i just made a new coverart for this


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 9, 2016)

I make punchy electronic music.


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fnaomi-elliott-8%2Fd1rt56-3


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fnaomi-elliott-8%2F5a-1


----------



## Guffin (Jun 11, 2016)

soundcloud.com: Guffin
Muuuusic!


----------



## TomVaporeon (Jun 22, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/vy-canis-melodis-swagbag/

Undertale AU stuff and dance music.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 22, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-49168231%2Ffirst-decent-track

I make video game inspired tracks ^-^


----------



## Ijaron (Jun 23, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fselfstudio%2Fharmony
actually the best song on my channel well at least it is the song with the most plays


----------



## Peacewalker (Jun 25, 2016)

I can only create dark classical music, here's my best song I created:

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-84135736%2Fa-day-in-my-nightmare


----------



## ZacAttackk (Jun 25, 2016)

I've ran out of upload time 3:


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fzacattackhirst%2Flobby6


----------

